# Ronson Jet- Light



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Got one of these for Christmas a stocking stuffer from my daughter Lillian!
I have heard many praise them Donnie {Habano Lover} in particular.
Anyways wal-Mart used to carry them i never could seem to find one Rite-Aid has them as well.
But at 5 bucks i said i will wait to find it at Wal-Mart for $3.50 cause quite honestly. I thought for that pocket change it must be mediocre at best.
Well i gotta say its one of the best damn lighters i own i just filled it with cheap crap dollar store butane and it runs like a champ.
Best part is if you loose it its not like my DuPont X-tend which sees very little outside the home activity!
You can take the Ronson anywhere replacement is not a budget breaker.
Anyways just wanted to share if you see one pick it up you won't be sorry!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:tu:tu:tu:tu About time you got one T. Worth every penny.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I completely agree, Tony! I haven't bought a nice lighter yet because it's hard for me to justify the cost when I can get a perfectly functional Ronson for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

I got two of them. Best lighter ever!!!

Even got some Old English 'M' decals to personalize em a bit 8)


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

They have a gun metal out now - I bought two just because of the color :dude:
I get @ Walgreens here - seems like every time I'm checking out I look up and see them hanging on the peg board for $4.95 and say "Oh and one of those lighters please..."


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> :tu:tu:tu:tu About time you got one T. Worth every penny.


AMAZING!
(what ball sweat can do!)

Seriously - you can not beat them!


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

I purchased 2 at Walmart for $4.95 each. I feel good about the fact that I can lose them and not worry.
I do tend to have to refill them often though.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I love my Ronson lighter(s)...I have never been able to find them in a store in California, but have managed to get a couple from BOTL here!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

i luv the 2 that i have, they work better than my $100 one!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was turned on to these here on this very forum. I had no idea a torch lighter of this quality could be had for the pittance it goes for. Mine has worked like a champ for the last ten or so months.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

FWTX said:


> AMAZING!
> (what ball sweat can do!)


That's quite an endorsement, and a great way to keep folks from asking to borrow your lighter! Wow! LOL! mg:

Tooo funny!

happy New Year!

doc


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I use one every day, they are cheap, always work, and you can use any type of fluid.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

exprime8 said:


> i luv the 2 that i have, they work better than my $100 one!


I totally agree...my xikar can be finicky...not so with the Ronson...as long as there is butane it's good to go!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A Ronson and a CC Perfect Cutter two very inexpensive and very functional items every on the go Puffer should have!

My Ronson suffered through a complete washing in an industrial side loader at the laundromat. Figured it was a goner but,,, tried it and it lit on the first click!

The perfect cheapskate combo!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll heed your recommendation. Tony. If i see the Ronson Jet, I'll grab one !
After all, you were right about Kitty Litter and the Zippo jet inserts ! :thumb:



Mason16Filz said:


> I got two of them. Best lighter ever!!!
> 
> Even got some Old English 'M' decals to personalize em a bit 8)


Looks great Mason!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Somebody give this man some RG! KL + Ronson = more cigar budget! Rock on Tony


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Bondo 440 said:


> I'll heed your recommendation. Tony. If i see the Ronson Jet, I'll grab one !
> After all, you were right about Kitty Litter and the Zippo jet inserts ! :thumb:


While he would never admit it, you'll find that Tony has a habit of being right. When he speaks, I listen.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bondo 440 said:


> I'll heed your recommendation. Tony. If i see the Ronson Jet, I'll grab one !
> After all, you were right about Kitty Litter and the Zippo jet inserts ! :thumb:
> 
> Looks great Mason!





ShortFuse said:


> Somebody give this man some RG! KL + Ronson = more cigar budget! Rock on Tony





AStateJB said:


> While he would never admit it, you'll find that Tony has a habit of being right. When he speaks, I listen.


You guys are too kind really thank you!:yo::biggrin::wink:

Everyone knows i am just an old fruitcake!
:lol::argue::spank:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Packerjh said:


> I totally agree...my xikar can be finicky...not so with the Ronson...as long as there is butane it's good to go!


the xikar i had was rubbish, wouldn't work when it got to half full, and their customer service was less then inspiring. ronsons are great


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I had one for four years.....lost it recently. Next time I'm in WallyWorld, I'm grabbing a few.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a fan Tony. Best buy of any cigar accessory I've ever purchased. I "overpaid" for mine in October 2007 as I paid $5 at a CVS pharmacy (my memory isnt this good...I found an old post on another forum where I was discussing this lighter).

I haven't treated it kindly over these 5 years (dropped and banged around more times than I can count, never purging before refilling, 2 years of non use with 2 winters in a cold garage sitting in motor oil and half filled with cheap fuel) but the bad boy lights up every time.

Of the lighters in the pic below, only 1 lights up each time every time...the Ronson.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Everyone knows i am just an old fruitcake!
> :lol::argue::spank:


Maybe so but we still  ya Tony! :mrgreen:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Habanolover said:


>


I aspire for my Ronson to look like Donnie's one day...


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> My Ronson suffered through a complete washing in an industrial side loader at the laundromat. Figured it was a goner but,,, tried it and it lit...





Ky70 said:


> I haven't treated it kindly over these 5 years (dropped and banged around more times than I can count, never purging before refilling, 2 years of non use with 2 winters in a cold garage sitting in motor oil and half filled with cheap fuel) but the bad boy lights up every time.


LOL! Fuzzy, until I read your post I totally forgot about when my Ronson mistakenly took a spin in the washer and dryer a few years ago...when I found it, it lit right up with no issues.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> Maybe so but we still  ya Tony! :mrgreen:


Hey Ken where ya been man!
Great to see you posting again!
A Happy and Healthy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Best lighter for the coin around!!! Yet another great post by a great guy!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Ken where ya been man!
> Great to see you posting again!
> A Happy and Healthy New Year to you and yours!


Hey Tony. 2012 went by way too fast. Been crazy busy and haven't smoked or "Forum" as much as I would have liked. 
Glad to see you and some of the other FOG's are still around :evil:
Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Peace my brother!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder! One of my lighters bit the dust and I had forgotten I was gifted one of these earlier this year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Thanks for the reminder! One of my lighters bit the dust and I had forgotten I was gifted one of these earlier this year.


Mine was a gift as well like a gifted cigar nothing beats a gifted lighter!
Use it in the best of health My friend Happy New Year!!!!!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I have only had one of these and lost it in a month! Been meaning to get another just for that reason alone, loose it and its no big deal!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for bringing these to my attention Tony. Seems they get a rave review!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a fantastic lighter regardless of price! I love mine.


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a Ronson as well, got it after getting frustrated with my Xikar that always takes two or three tries to light. The Ronson fires up first try every time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hall25 said:


> Best lighter for the coin around!!! Yet another great post by a great guy!!!


Takes one to know one HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> I have only had one of these and lost it in a month! Been meaning to get another just for that reason alone, loose it and its no big deal!


More money to not spend on Jets tickets man am i glad the seasons over that was painful!
HAPPY NEW YEAR MY FRIEND!



smokin surfer said:


> Thanks for bringing these to my attention Tony. Seems they get a rave review!


My Pleasure!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Can it also be used with pipes?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> Can it also be used with pipes?


I haven't come across these in the UK - they seem fantastic value for cigars, but if it is the one I think it is, it isn't good for a pipe. It's a "proper" jet lighter and the flame is far too hot for pipes. You risk charring the rim at the very least.

IM(not so)HO the "best" pipe lighter is a Beattie Jet Lighter from the 1940s-60s (I think). I know that a Corona Old Boy is the acknowledged tool of choice but the Beattie is far cooler. Have a look on t'internet. It's a liquid fueled lighter that works as a conventional lighter and can be tipped to produce a horizontal jet on blowtorch principles. Way cool. And works well as a pipe lighter. Although it is a jet, the flame is relatively soft. I got one about a year ago (because I HAD to) and use it only occasionally. It does need refilling rather a lot. Mainly because when it is full I play with it constantly. The Nimrod pipe lighter is also one to look for on the cool basis. A number of people here have them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> Can it also be used with pipes?


Yes i use it on my pipes all the time. Of course its hotter than a soft flame. So put it on quickly remove puff away. Retouch as necessary!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Crap! Now I have to have one too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

splattttttt said:


> Crap! Now I have to have one too.


Hard to find Rite Aid gets them in from time to time! Sometimes Wal Mart.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah these are the best lighters, to me anyway. I have several but have been using one in particular for several years without a problem. For 3 bucks and some change you just cant beat em.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

These are pretty great. I couldn't find them locally so, out of curiosity, I picked up a 5 pack on Amazon last fall- should be marketed as a lifetime supply of lighters. Honestly my go to is the maxijet (because I'm lazy and don't like to have to flip up the cap ) but these are great and a fantastic bargain. I use them as a backup, in the yard, on the road, giving away to a buddy.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hard to find Rite Aid gets them in from time to time! Sometimes Wal Mart.


Thanks Tony. Hey, try this yet?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Thanks Tony. Hey, try this yet?


Cool thank splatt. I guess I have my new mission: find this lighter and modify it accordingly...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

splattttttt said:


> Thanks Tony. Hey, try this yet?


Cool Video thanks bro!


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

This video is AWESOME!! Just did the mod... so much easier to push down the button now...


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Great Modification to the ronson. Just done it in no time. Thanks for the link.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like I'm not the only one who just did this!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hard to find Rite Aid gets them in from time to time! Sometimes Wal Mart.


If you've got a Walgreens near you, look there. I've seen them in every Walgreens I've been in.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

nfusion770 said:


> These are pretty great. I couldn't find them locally so, out of curiosity, I picked up a 5 pack on Amazon last fall- should be marketed as a lifetime supply of lighters. Honestly my go to is the maxijet (because I'm lazy and don't like to have to flip up the cap ) but these are great and a fantastic bargain. I use them as a backup, in the yard, on the road, giving away to a buddy.


The maxijet appears OOP as I can't even find one on eBay! I did find an ST Dupont Maxi Jet, very reasonably priced at $160, but haven't been able to find if it can be used with pipes.

@steinr1 bidding on that Beattie and hope to get one for less than $25.

Best price I've found online for the Ronson is $8 Ronson Lighters at lighterusa.com - Free Shipping and Best Prices on Cigar Accessories

@BigSarge really needs these, too, as he is preparing a shipment for Afganistan and doesn't have any.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mari, I got mine on amazon for 135. Seems there are still some from dealers at 145. I have a mini too but it is too small imho. Alright if your traveling I guess.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Hey, I'm glad I posted the video and that it was of some use tou some. And thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

B-daddy said:


> If you've got a Walgreens near you, look there. I've seen them in every Walgreens I've been in.


Thanks for the heads up Brian!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

DuPont discussion in a Ronson thread? Lol.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Donnie turned me on to these years ago (Thanks Donnie!) and I usually send them out in any packages I send.
Great post Tony and timely for new Puffers to read.

And, Brian ^^, is right. Walgreens has been stocking them for the past year.


----------



## Subbiepops (Feb 11, 2013)

If I'm hijacking this thread, I apologize ...

I've read that regular lighter fluid & a zippo-style lighter can give a bad taste to a cigar, can the same be said of cheap(er) butane and lighters? What about disposables?

Personal experience ... I've never used a lighter fluid style lighter, but I have used less expensive butane and disposables and I can't say that I could tell the difference between those and a Xikar & Xikar butane . . .


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Subbiepops said:


> If I'm hijacking this thread, I apologize ...
> 
> I've read that regular lighter fluid & a zippo-style lighter can give a bad taste to a cigar, can the same be said of cheap(er) butane and lighters? What about disposables?
> 
> Personal experience ... I've never used a lighter fluid style lighter, but I have used less expensive butane and disposables and I can't say that I could tell the difference between those and a Xikar & Xikar butane . . .


Considering the discussion is a cheap light, and related, you're good.

DO NOT use lighter fluid. Period. Not even for a cheap cigar. It will impart an off flavor.

I have not detected a difference between disposibles and expensive lighters w/their own branded butane.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Donnie turned me on to these years ago (Thanks Donnie!) and I usually send them out in any packages I send.
> Great post Tony and timely for new Puffers to read.
> 
> And, Brian ^^, is right. Walgreens has been stocking them for the past year.


Donnie turned me on to them as well what a great lighter!


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just picked another one up from Wal-Mart (Like I Need It) for $3.47. They had a pile of them.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

LUMBERJOCK said:


> Just picked another one up from Wal-Mart (Like I Need It) for $3.47. They had a pile of them.


And $14 on Amazon? Guess I have to go to Wallyworld....


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

Walgreens has them here in Dallas for 4.99. Nice little lighter with an attractive gunmetal color to it. I do want to get a jet insert for my zippos. I can't give up that classic metallic click of the zippo!
Ernest


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

I too got turned on to this lighter because of this thread. Now see, I have to get mine personalized. 
Ernest



Mason16Filz said:


> I got two of them. Best lighter ever!!!
> 
> Even got some Old English 'M' decals to personalize em a bit 8)
> 
> View attachment 42255


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Heck yeah!!! I'm joining these club today.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Walgreens has been stocking them for the past year.





LUMBERJOCK said:


> Just picked another one up from Wal-Mart (Like I Need It) for $3.47. They had a pile of them.





Big_e said:


> Walgreens has them here in Dallas for 4.99.


I've been seeing them at Walgreens and CVS for many years but have yet to see them Walmart. Though I don't need another one, I always consider buying another every time I spot them when I'm in the check out line. I see the Walmert price is going up a bit as the cost was reported to be $2.99 for many years. The $4.99 price has held steady at Walgreens/CVS for the 8 years I've been seeing them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ky70 said:


> I've been seeing them at Walgreens and CVS for many years but have yet to see them Walmart. Though I don't need another one, I always consider buying another every time I spot them when I'm in the check out line. I see the Walmert price is going up a bit as the cost was reported to be $2.99 for many years. The $4.99 price has held steady at Walgreens/CVS for the 8 years I've been seeing them.


Tough to beat Wally world at around $3.50 the best buy on the checkout line!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 4 of these that I found on ebay for something like $25 shipped. Given I can't find em anywhere here in CA, it was the best I could do. 

However, for those of you who can find them at Wallyworld at $3-6 per, you might consider a "group buy" for those of us who can't get em...... 

I know, I know, easy for me to volunteer somebody else to do this, but I would be in for either a trade or a straight purchase just to get my hands on a few more...... just sayin....


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I went looking at Walmart a few months ago and they were cleaned out. I didn't see any sign that they were on clearance or anything so maybe this area is just bursting at the seams with thrifty smokers.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Tough to beat Wally world at around $3.50 the best buy on the checkout line!


You can say that again.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

TTecheTTe said:


> And $14 on Amazon? Guess I have to go to Wallyworld....





TTecheTTe said:


> Best price I've found online for the Ronson is $8 Ronson Lighters at lighterusa.com - Free Shipping and Best Prices on Cigar Accessories
> 
> @BigSarge really needs these, too, as he is preparing a shipment for Afganistan and doesn't have any.


Had a doc appt today, so was able to go to Wallyworld and get 4 @ $3.57. Pete @BigSarge really needs some of these shipped to him this week for some troop shipments he is preparing. If you can't send any now, please pick up some additional ones when you do get there, as he always likes to include them in every package so is always in need of them.

Many thanks to Chris @LUMBERJOCK for offering to send me some - a very fine BOTL, indeed! Walmart didn't have them online and I didn't know if they carried them locally. As I don't get out much and Wallyworld is always a dangerous adventure, Chris even told me exactly where to find them (hidden in the cigarette aisle); I wouldn't have been able to get them w/o his fine assistance.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

TTecheTTe said:


> Had a doc appt today, so was able to go to Wallyworld and get 4 @ $3.57. Pete @BigSarge really needs some of these shipped to him this week for some troop shipments he is preparing. If you can't send any now, please pick up some additional ones when you do get there, as he always likes to include them in every package so is always in need of them.
> 
> Many thanks to Chris @LUMBERJOCK for offering to send me some - a very fine BOTL, indeed! Walmart didn't have them online and I didn't know if they carried them locally. As I don't get out much and Wallyworld is always a dangerous adventure, Chris even told me exactly where to find them (hidden in the cigarette aisle); I wouldn't have been able to get them w/o his fine assistance.


Grabbed 5 at Walmart yesterday myself for Pete - thanks for letting me know he needed some, Mari! RG for you! Edit: D'oh, gotta spread some around. Someone give Mari a bump for me if you can


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> Grabbed 5 at Walmart yesterday myself for Pete - thanks for letting me know he needed some, Mari! RG for you! Edit: D'oh, gotta spread some around. Someone give Mari a bump for me if you can


Way to go!! :usa2: And, from a Noob who just got out of training wheels! Even beat me, :crutch:imagine that!

So, are the rest of you going to let this stand? You going to let a noobish run out and get 5 lighters for our fine cigar and pipe smoking men (and women) in uniform, while you sit on your duff waxing on about how wonderful & cheap & perfect (especially so for our troops in Afganistan) these lighters are?
If that's not reason enough, I'll give a prize:blto the person who gets (any method) the most lighters postmarked to @BigSarge one week from Mike's post, @9am Mar 7th. Ship to:
:usa2:
Pete Deros 
PO Box 706, 
Ft Meade MD 20755

Notes: Yes, you can send these USPS. Yes, you can order online and ship directly - just put your handle and info in the comments.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Mari, maybe post your challenge in the Contests area, it'll get more views!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> Hey Mari, maybe post your challenge in the Contests area, it'll get more views!


Didn't even know about that - I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Speaking of ebay....I picked up a display of Ronsons about 2 years ago (?not exactly sure). The display held 12. I think I paid $25 total including shipping.
Deals can be had, you just have to be patient.

Anymore, since Walgreens stocks them continuously, I pick them up there at $4.99. I've only seen them at Walmart once over the past several years. A buck fifty STILL isn't that much more to pay for a great lighter.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I have bought many a lighter. Some expensive some not. Even the expensive ones fail eventually. Will give these a go for the price it's a no brainer. Thanks Cool vid too.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Speaking of ebay....I picked up a display of Ronsons about 2 years ago (?not exactly sure). The display held 12. I think I paid $25 total including shipping.
> Deals can be had, you just have to be patient.
> 
> Anymore, since Walgreens stocks them continuously, I pick them up there at $4.99. I've only seen them at Walmart once over the past several years. A buck fifty STILL isn't that much more to pay for a great lighter.


Too true. The Jetlites I have are champs. Well worth the asking price at either Walgreens or Walmart.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> Hey Mari, maybe post your challenge in the Contests area, it'll get more views!


It's official, my challenge has become a contest. When you get lighters for the troops, please post your numbers here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/323710-most-ronsons-troops.html

Thanks for the suggestion, Mike. I was going to give a Ronson :biggrin: lighter, but now I'll have to give a _real prize!_ The shipping will kill me, but I'm thinking of possibly a BBQ tool set in an "attache' case," since Spring is upon us.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm heading to Wally World later I'm going to look for these and pick up a few (if they have any) and ill make sure to send some to Pete.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

TTecheTTe said:


> It's official, my challenge has become a contest. When you get lighters for the troops, please post your numbers here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/323710-most-ronsons-troops.html
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, Mike. I was going to give a Ronson :biggrin: lighter, but now I'll have to give a _real prize!_ The shipping will kill me, but I'm thinking of possibly a BBQ tool set in an "attache' case," since Spring is upon us.


Should fit in a medium flat rate. The long skinny one. Then shipping shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Jimmy James said:


> I'm heading to Wally World later I'm going to look for these and pick up a few (if they have any) and ill make sure to send some to Pete.


Thanks! When you postmark your lighters for the troops, please post your numbers here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/323710-most-ronsons-troops.html


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Step up to the challenge! Mike is in the lead; thanks to a very generous donor that cleaned out all stock from 2 Walmarts and 2 Walgreens today and who declines to participate in the contest!



Jimmy James said:


> I'm heading to Wally World later I'm going to look for these and pick up a few (if they have any) and ill make sure to send some to Pete.


Did you get any? Remember to post your numbers...



sdlaird said:


> I have 4 of these that I found on ebay for something like $25 shipped...consider a "group buy" for those of us who can't get em......
> 
> I know, I know, easy for me to volunteer somebody else to do this, but I would be in for either a trade or a straight purchase just to get my hands on a few more...... just sayin....


Did you get these for the challenge? If so, remember to post your numbers when postmarked.

When you get lighters for the troops, please post your numbers here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/323710-most-ronsons-troops.html

:usa2: Ship to BigSarge at:
Pete Deros 
PO Box 706, 
Ft Meade MD 20755

Notes: Yes, you can send these USPS. Yes, you can order online and ship directly - just put your handle and info in the comments.

Thanks for the suggestion, Mike. I was going to give a Ronson :biggrin: lighter, but now I'll have to give a _real prize!_ The shipping will kill me, but I'm thinking of possibly a BBQ tool set in an "attache' case," since Spring is upon us.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Wallyworld is open... :usa: DO IT NOW send LIGHTERS for the TROOPS :usa: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/323710-most-ronsons-troops.html


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

TTecheTTe said:


> Step up to the challenge! Mike is in the lead; thanks to a very generous donor that cleaned out all stock from 2 Walmarts and 2 Walgreens today and who declines to participate in the contest!
> 
> Did you get any? Remember to post your numbers...
> 
> ...


I could not find them in my Walmart. I'm going to try another one this week. Then I'll try a Walgreens.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

sdlaird said:


> Given I can't find em anywhere here in CA, it was the best I could do....
> 
> However, for those of you who can find them at Wallyworld at $3-6 per, you might consider a "group buy" for those of us who can't get em......
> 
> I know, I know, easy for me to volunteer somebody else to do this... just sayin....


I might be able to get out to Walmart and/or Walgreens this week. If so, if anyone wants me to get any for them please PM your quantity...


----------

